# Digitale Schwarz/Weiß-Fotos



## Vitalis (18. Juli 2002)

Hi zusammen!

Kojote hat mich heut zum nachdenken gebracht. Wie ist es wenn man ein S/W-Foto mit PS und co. nachbilden will? Haben solche Fotos grundsätzlich einen höheren Kontrast als farbige? Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden wie ich's einstellen soll.. Was muß man sonst noch beachten? Klar kommt es immer darauf an usw.. Aber vielleicht könnt Ihr ein wenig was darüber erzählen.  (und bitte nicht wowas wie "analoge SW-Fotos sind immer besser") Ich wüßte einfach gern ein paar grundsätzliche Dinge darüber.. Danke Euch schonmal 

Welches sieht hier z.B. am besten aus?



















(meine Cam ist da =) )


----------



## shiver (24. Juli 2002)

hoi, dazu gabs letztens n thread im photoshop forum.

ps: das letzte foto ist imho das beste, weiss nicht warum


----------



## paraphan (24. Juli 2002)

also auf mich wirkt das erste am besten. das letzte schaut übrigens sehr duotone-mässig aus...

achja, wegen den graustufenbildern: in den meisten photoshop-büchern steht dazu ein ganzes kapitel - hab grad keines zur hand, aber in der bücherei deines vertrauens wird dir sicher gern geholfen


----------



## Mythos007 (24. Juli 2002)

Mir persönlich gefällt das zweite Bild am besten...
das dritte Bild hat mir ein wenig zu viel Kontrast
(siehe rechte Plastikrand der Sandgesprenkelten Schüssel)


----------



## Vitalis (25. Juli 2002)

Bin ich eigentlich bescheuert? Hab das ja eigentlich schonmal gefragt in diesem einen Thread, und Antworten sind da auch. Thx für den Hinweis und sorry..

Mir persönlich gefällt das dritte trotz der ausgefressenen Stellen am besten, aber die direkte Vergleichsmöglichkeit spielt da sicher auch ne Rolle..


----------



## ruhrkeule04 (3. Januar 2003)

rein technisch gesehen ist das erste das beste.

wenn man das foto drucken möchte sollte man auf jeden fall das erste auswählen.

ihr habt ja schon beschrieben, dass auf den beiden anderen (besonders auf dem dritten) foto der kontrast ziemlich hoch ist.

die völlig weissen stellen auf der sandkiste würden im druck auch völlig weiss werden (wenn man das will ist das ja auch in ordnung), aber da das "original" dort noch zeichnung besitzt wäre es doch schade diese einfach über die gradation zu "killen".

nur meine meinung, der persönliche geschmack entscheidet natürlich!


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

Graustufen wie die Profis ...  

das letzte


----------

